# Older Vinyl Plotter connecting to newer MAC's is it possible?



## Bob Humphrey (May 8, 2012)

I have a Aviotab Wild TA30 Plotter made by Wild Heerbrugg, it has a 25 pin SCSI connector.
I have two issues here:

1. I am trying to connect this to a newer MAC.
I have two MAC Mini's one has Snow Leopard on it and the other is a Server with Snow
Leopard Server on it. 
I also have an older Power MAC G5 with 10.4.11 OS on it.

I need to know if there is any way to connect down to a SCSI 25 pin from these MACs

2. I am looking for software that will work for this plotter.
I am running Adobe Creative Suite 5.5. I would just need software that would be a
Plug-in for Illustrator and have the drivers to run this plotter.

If anyone can help that would be greatly appreciated.

Bob


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

Bob Humphrey said:


> I have a Aviotab Wild TA30 Plotter made by Wild Heerbrugg, it has a 25 pin SCSI connector.
> I have two issues here:
> 
> 1. I am trying to connect this to a newer MAC.
> ...


I don't know anything about vinyl cutters, but a Google search suggests the interface is RS-232C rather than SCSI:

mucad.com - Wild TA 30

Therefore, you'd need a USB to serial adapter. Best to figure out the software you want to use (Sign-cut X2?) and check with them about compatible interfaces.

Plotter list

Craig


----------

